# do i need a licence??



## animallove (Aug 17, 2010)

hi all,
i just need some clarification. a couple of days ago i asked a question about licencing if i intended on only getting one snake. i was toldby one person that as long as im not going to sell or breed it i dont need a licence for one. but just moment ago i was told that i do infact need a licence no matter weather i am going to breed or wha ever.
can some one please answer my question and tell me in south australia do i need a licence if i intend to purchase (not sell or breed) ONE snake??
thanks guys,
animallove :?


----------



## Squinty (Aug 17, 2010)

In south Australia you do not need a license if you only keep one animal.


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 17, 2010)

yes you do


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 17, 2010)

Squinty said:


> In south Australia you do not need a license if you only keep one animal.


 
my bad lol


----------



## animallove (Aug 17, 2010)

ok thanks guys, apreciate it,


----------



## ingie (Aug 17, 2010)

"A permit is not required to keep 1 individual, however the sale or disposal of that individual animal would require a permit."

This info was on this website:
Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Fauna Permits

You should be able to find out everything you need to know here!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2010)

just remember that_ '1 individual' _means exactly that ONE individual protected species,

the protected list numbers ~200 species, which includes mammals, birds and reptiles so you can have ONE of them it does not mean you can have 

1 x Black duck (yes it is on the list LOL )​1 x Childrens python
1 x Yellow-spotted Monitor

do you have any other pets ? birds or reptiles ?


----------



## snakelady-viper (Aug 17, 2010)

For one snake in NSW you can get a companion licence


----------



## animallove (Aug 17, 2010)

i do have a baby turtle and one older turtle but i was told that i dont need a licence for them because they arn't protected species.
thanks for all the help 
animallove


----------



## burger (Aug 17, 2010)

as has been said above, one (protected) reptile and you wont need a licence. However, might i recommend getting one anyway. I did the same thing, but found that within a month i wanted another reptile, so had to apply for one then. so you may as well just bow to the inevitable, and accept that you will want another one soon!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 18, 2010)

In south Australia you do not need a license if you only keep one animal. 
You can have another in your mum or dads or Gfs name if living in the same house but will charge you if you wont to get them put into your name after..
So if you only wont to have the one python your fine ..but if you wont more do it the right way of it will end up costing your more!!!
enjoy!​


----------



## driftoz (Aug 18, 2010)

jamesbecker said:


> yes you do


 thats twice now u have posted that u need a licence in sa for 1 reptile and twice now u have been wrong and your not even in sa so why post something which isnt correct.


----------



## evozz (Aug 18, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> In south Australia you do not need a license if you only keep one animal.
> You can have another in your mum or dads or Gfs name if living in the same house but will charge you if you wont to get them put into your name after..
> So if you only wont to have the one python your fine ..but if you wont more do it the right way of it will end up costing your more!!!
> enjoy!​


 

Hate to be a spelling policeman but can people please type "want" if they mean "want", and "won't" if they mean "won't"? It can get very confusing in certain situations


----------



## animallove (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for every one input!


----------



## driftoz (Aug 18, 2010)

my post was aimed at Jamesbecker as he said yes you do need a licence twice in each of your threads which is not correct if you only have 1 animal from the basic species list.

and as ingie said and as i have posted a link in your other thread read this Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Fauna Permits 

quote from fauna site: A permit is not required to keep 1 individual, however the sale or disposal of that individual animal would require a permit. 

http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/biodiversity/faunapermits/pdfs/fape_pdfs_list_basic_animals.pdf this is the basic list of animals you can keep on a basic permit if u have 1 of these already you will need a permit to get a python.

hope thats cleared it up for you.


----------



## animallove (Aug 18, 2010)

cheers


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 18, 2010)

animallove said:


> i do have a baby turtle and one older turtle but i was told that i dont need a licence for them because they arn't protected species.
> thanks for all the help
> animallove



from the site

"A "*protected animal*" means: _(a)_ any mammal, bird or reptile indigenous to Australia; "

so, assuming these turtles are native (which they would be unless they are exotic which is illegal to keep) you will need a license as you keep 2 protected animals and want to get another... i may be wrong though, as i dont live in SA.


and driftoz, i made a mistake, who cares? lifes goes on


----------



## driftoz (Aug 18, 2010)

and as said in other posts since she lives with her parents one turtle can be her mums one can be her dads and she can get a python with no licence, you could have 5 people in a house and could have 5 snakes 1 for each person, but it could just be easier to get a licence anyway sicne this hobby is addictive and she may be wanting another reptile very soon lol


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 18, 2010)

jamesbecker said:


> from the site
> 
> "A "*protected animal*" means: _(a)_ any mammal, bird or reptile indigenous to Australia; "
> 
> ...


 
The full section that you refer to states:

"protected animal" means--

(a) any mammal, bird or reptile indigenous to Australia; or

(b) any migratory mammal, bird or reptile that periodically or
occasionally migrates to, and lives in, Australia; or

(c) any animal of a species referred to in Schedule 7, 8 or 9;
or

(d) any animal of a species declared by regulation to be a species of
protected animals,

*but does not include animals of the species referred to in Schedule 10 or any animals declared by regulation to be unprotected;*


and the 'Long-necked Turtle" (C02017) and the "Murray river turtle" (E02034) fall in to the exempt (unprotected) category...... so if this is what she has, and she was told that what she bought are not protected and therefore did not require a permit, she can buy a snake, from the protected list, and does not require a permit.


----------



## animallove (Aug 18, 2010)

when i bought the small turtle my boss at the pet shop where i work said i didn't need a licence because im pretty sure
he said it was a murray river and the same as the other bigger one.


----------



## animallove (Aug 18, 2010)

just spoke to my mum to double check about the turtles and they are both infact murray river turtles which means i don't need a licence to get a 
snake because i don't have any protected animals. i do understand when you say i should get a licence because i will end up buying another 
snake within the next few months but unfortunatly thats not possible considering im a teenager living at home and i cant say my mum is over the moon 
at the fact im getting a snake, so one snake will do for me... well at least until im old enough to get my own place. lol


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 19, 2010)

Animallove you will be fine for now, I have a turtle, I have had Shinglebacks and have Blueys that are off licence so to speak because they are not required to be on there. One of my shinglebacks was because I brought it from a reptile shop and they asked for my permit so I figured I would keep it going. I have sold quite a few snakes to people who use the one per person per household idea however as stated it gets messy if you decide to breed or transfer over to one persons name because both need to buy permit.
Although, if two people in a house have a snake each and breed them, would not only the female snake owner need a permit to sell the hatchlings?
Btw always good to grab the sellers permit details anyway so you can provide it when and if you get a permit, helps department who do check up which is good.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Aug 19, 2010)

So this whole 1 individual rule totally had me confused too but I'm now on track with the understanding... what I'd like to know is how SAussies go about purchasing from interstate... how do the sellers handle their movemnt advices?? Because we are required to advise EPA/NPWS or whoever a licence number.... OR is it sufficient to have the address in SA and that is all?? We won't get questioned about there being a lack of Licence details?

Can someone answer that question too please


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 19, 2010)

If you explain to the interstate breeder that you are in SA, they generally know what to do, if they are unsure or unwilling to check with their local authority i'd find another breeder, OR you could email their local NPWS, you will still need an import permit, (Free in SA) and they will also need to provide an export permit. I've bought from Qld before and the breeder was brilliant,he knew what was needed, even though i didn't need a permit, i got one just so the whole process went smoother and there were no delays if there were questions asked at there end.
You can normally find what you want here in sa, and if you waith a few more months you'll see ads for hatchies popping up all over APS


----------



## mrsshep77 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaxrtfm I AM a breeder who's had a couple of enquiries from buyers in SA and I have never had dealings with exporting to SA so I was asking the question from a sellers point of view as I would like to help Animallove as much as possible!!
Without making a phone call to EPA I'd love to find out from other QLD breeders what they do.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 20, 2010)

Apologies Mrsherps77, your question sounded as if it were from a SA perspective, 

I am in SA and my interstate seller didn't have a problem with no permit number, but with the time that you guys interstate have to wait for permit approvals, i didn't want to take the chance of delays, so i got a permit and provided it regardless of it not being required, 

In SA we are lucky, we can walk into our NPWS and walk out with a permit, and my import license was ready in 4 hours, 

with any luck a qld breeder will read this and give a Qld answer.


----------

